# Starving rabbits!



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My two have been acting as though I starve them -I get hounded everytime I go in their room. I give them veg first thing then top up their hay and they're both litereally clambering all over me for both! Same in the evening when they get their pellets! 

I'm just wondering if I should increase their food in the run up to winter? But I don't want them to put on weight- particularly Lottie.

They currently have daily:
2 handfulls fresh veg
1 bowl of pellets each evening
constant supply of hay
a treat each every evening 
hazel/apple sticks to nibble on

Or is it just a natural instinct for them to eat as much as they can whenever its offered in the run up for winter?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Don't give into the eyes! George and Ember practically climb my legs when I open the fridge door and sit begging in meercat pose waiting for some veg to drop. As long as they have hay all day they won't be hungry, they just like to eat something more interesting if its offered to them. Think of a little kid with a plate of veg in front of them but they say they're full but then ask for a packet of crisps.


----------



## Jade-marie (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine all get a handful of pellets twice a day and constant hay supply I only give them fresh veg once a week as it can contribute to bad tummy problems if fed everyday, but i do give them 2 barley rings each a day as a treat. My pregnant does and does with kits get more food/barley rings and no veg unless out the hutch away from kits.
Rabbits are hungry animals, don't give in as they will expect food all the time if you do. They know how to work us.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> My two have been acting as though I starve them -I get hounded everytime I go in their room. I give them veg first thing then top up their hay and they're both litereally clambering all over me for both! Same in the evening when they get their pellets!
> 
> I'm just wondering if I should increase their food in the run up to winter? But I don't want them to put on weight- particularly Lottie.
> 
> ...


Mine are behaving the same.. It could ba due to the weather, just a natural instict to eat! Chester is not normally like this and they are actually fighting over food.. Mine have fresh veg every day with no problems..


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ha ha ok I shall stay strong and not give in! Its quite nice in a way, easier to give them bunny cuddles if they come running over to me!

Thats interesting Tink -maybe it is weather related mine don't usually act as starved as this! lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine are acting half starved aswell! They all come charging at me!
They get thru 6 hay racks of hay a day(I fill them morning and evening) A scoop of pellets in the morning(I dunno what it equates to!) For the evenings: 4-5 evenings a week they have veggies, the other 2-3 days they have weetabix, porridge or bran flakes.
They get another couple of small handfuls of pellets(usually one for Kara and Kimba and one for the others)
They are all at a great weight, they vet was very pleased! I go away on Sunday an my Nan has strict instructions!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my 2 are always after food, I think they just associate me with food and cuddles. There pretty much on a veg and hay diet bar a shot glass of pellets a night and some freeze dried grass. They always have a mix of good quality hays so are never truly hungry. Both are in very good health good tummies and good weight/muscle structure


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it is just natural instinct with the weather cooling down now.. I think if they are outdoor buns they are better off with a little extra weight on them, and as mine are going out very soon, they are being given more and more hay, veg and little treats... They nailed a bowl of porridge yesterday!!!

My shed is up, just needs a window putting in and a second level and they are good to go.....

been having to hold out on the heating inside so it's not too warm and opening all the windows in the day  blimin' freezing downstairs!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol ive spent so many night with 2 coats on and all the windows open just to let my 2 have a good run around inside when its miserable outside, I must be mad! I'm sure they will love their new marital home and you can finally restore piece in your house.


----------

